# Tigerwood console table build in progress



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

So last weekend I was bored and decided to burn up some of my lumber pile. I had some Tigerwood that was left over from a deck project, and decided to make a console table. My inspiration was the Hyde table that Pottery Barn sells. I made mine a little bigger though and added drawers. I used loose tenons to attach all of the joints except the stretcher, which is a through tenon. I was surprised at how easy this wood cut. I was expecting it to be much harder than it was. I didnt take pictures of the early parts of the build, but basically I jointed the 4x4 legs, then planed them to 2 3/4" sq. Same thing for the 2x4 that became the aprons and stretchers. Here are some of the pictures. 

This picture shows the through tenon. I marked the location of the mortice, and then removed much of the material with a 3/8" drill bit. Then just removed the rest with a chisel. 









This picture shows the breadboard ends. I wasn't originally going to do this, but I wanted to get some additional width out of the top, and the Hyde table used BB ends, so here we go. This was my first time doing these, so I just kindof winged it. I used a straight edge and a router with a straight cutting bit to create the tounge. Then I used a 1/4" straight bit to create the stopped groove in the end piece. Once I had that, I drilled three holes in the end piece and transferred those holes to the tounge. I drilled the holes in the tounge slightly closer to the shoulder to suck the end piece tight. For the pegs, I just cut some small squares and chucked them up in the drill press and used a file to get them round. 









Here you can see how tight the pin pulled the end board. I only glued about 2" in the center of the end board. Both ends are just loose for movement. I made the BB ends about 1/8" wider than the top anticipating that in the summer months, they will be flush. 









And here are all three pegs in place. The pegs are of course glued in and end holes in the tounge are slotted. 









Here is the end result with the pegs cut off and sanded flush. I was going to leave them proud, but If I was going to do that, I should have made them sq like the through tenon on the bottom. Maybe next time.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is the drawer front. I was pretty damn proud that I was able to get the grain continuous. I am sure no one will notice, but I will make sure to point it out. 









Here she is in all her glory! 









Here is a picture of the drawer slides. I didnt want to use plywood in this project, so I milled down some pieces to 1/4".









Here is a picture of the stop mechanism. I hate when small drawers pull out and fall on the floor, so I made up this stop method. You turn the little block perpendicular to the slide and the drawer slips right in, then you reach through the drawer and turn it to keep the drawer from over extending and falling. Not sure if I made this up or saw it somewhere, but it works really well so far. 









My plan is to stain it with Minwax Ebony stain and then some WB lacquer or poly. Oh and I also turned my own knobs for the drawers from a cutoff from one of the legs. Nothing fancy, just a basic wood knob. 

Thanks for looking. I will post pics when it stained and finished!


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh and the drawers are dovetailed. In the last picture it looks like it just might be a butt joint, but they are DT.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

That looks real nice


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is a link to the inspiration. I dont think mine will be deliberately distressed like theirs, but maybe when my grandkids' kids have it, it will look like that. 

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/hyde-console-table/?pkey=cconsole-tables


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks very nice indeed!!!! 
Looks clean and smooth.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

great looking table. we put tigerwood hardwood flooring down and love it. where did you find the tigerwood lumber for your deck? I would love to get some for a few projects. My wife and i both love the color after it darkens after a few months.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great workmanship.
Love the drawer stop idea.
Where do they use Tiger Wood for decking???????
I'd love to get my hands on some 8/4
Thanks for postIng......


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

DannyT said:


> great looking table. we put tigerwood hardwood flooring down and love it. where did you find the tigerwood lumber for your deck? I would love to get some for a few projects. My wife and i both love the color after it darkens after a few months.


Thanks! I manage a lumberyard and the Tigerwood was left over from a customer's deck, not mine. Up here (Mn) Tigerwood and Ipe and Mangaris are commonly used for decks. I also love the color after it has aged a bit. I was shocked at the difference when I jointed off the face of the deck boards. The front right leg looks an aweful lot like mahogany with its straight grain. I prefer the striped look, but after the stain, they should all blend well together.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here it is all finished up. Minwax Ebony stain with satin wb poly.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Great job! Making the apron front and drawer fronts from the same piece is a great touch. It's attention to details like that that really separate a custom built piece from mass-produced crap.
And the drawer slides & stops are awesome


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

great job on the table.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful!
And to get all that detail into a piece that is only 2.5 inches tall......wow!!!


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice.. stand back far enough and to most it could pass for a well cared for antique


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

just Josh said:


> That is beautiful!
> And to get all that detail into a piece that is only 2.5 inches tall......wow!!!


 
Not sure I posted photos of the ruler, but it is a neat way to measure the kiddo as he grows. Plus, we can take it with us when we sell this house.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That is a great looking table! Can you take a close-up of the front to show the continuous grain with the finish on it?

That ruler is cool, too! The finish on it makes me think of rulers from school.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry, cell phone pic.


----------

